# What is it?



## VietVet68 (Jan 10, 2010)

A few days ago I read a post by a person trying to sell a "threaded barrel" for a Glock 19. I haven't heard this before and wonder what the purpose of such a thing would be, can someone advise me?


----------



## Rupert (Oct 2, 2009)

It is to attach a supressor, the barrel is about half an inch to an inch longer then a stock barrel, and that portion that sticks out the front of the slide is threaded so that you can screw something (supressor, compensator, etc) onto the end.


----------



## VietVet68 (Jan 10, 2010)

*Thanks*

Rupert,
Thanks for the info. I was having a tough time figuring out what it could screw into.


----------

